# Freestyle libre 2 sensor error



## sg295 (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi all,

I’m trying to scan my libre sensor and it keeps giving me an error message saying that I need to try again in 10 minutes.

I’ve had this message a few times before but usually it’s resolved pretty quickly. However, it’s been a lot longer than 10 minutes and still no joy so anyone got any ideas please? 

Thank you!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 26, 2021)

I find it often does this when levels are changing quickly. It happens most following my daily walk.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 26, 2021)

I believe it is usually when levels are changing direction rapidly and it can't computer them. Are your levels quite erratic at the moment.... eaten a few too many naughties etc.


----------



## sg295 (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi,

Thank you both for your replies!

I’m not feeling 100% and just scanned again now and it says 10.3 and keeps rising each time I scan it.

Probably I’m not quite well so my levels are slightly elevated.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 26, 2021)

sg295 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you both for your replies!
> 
> ...


You could do a finger prick test with a BG meter as this may put you mind at rest if the libre isn’t working


----------



## sg295 (Dec 26, 2021)

Lily123 said:


> You could do a finger prick test with a BG meter as this may put you mind at rest if the libre isn’t working


Hi,

Thank you for your message.

Yes I’ve done a finger prick and it seems to be very close to the libre result so I think it’s working again now.

Think levels may have just been rising rapidly and hence the error message and like I say, they keep creeping up a little bit more each time I scan.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lily123 (Dec 26, 2021)

sg295 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your message.
> 
> ...


It’s good that the libre is working again and you know that it is accurate


----------



## sg295 (Dec 27, 2021)

Lily123 said:


> It’s good that the libre is working again and you know that it is accurate


Yes definitely, such a relief!


----------

